# irc bouncer



## nico_arndt (13. Februar 2005)

Hallo,

ich habe mir einen Linux RedHat root server angemietet und bekomme den eggdrop nicht installiert könnte dies einer für mich übernehmen ? ich würde dann auch einen bouncer kostenlos zur verfügung stellen, ich habe leider keine zeit mich damit zu beschäftigen da ich im Moment eine Counter-Strike Community Seite programmiere und diese bis zum 20.02. fertigstellen muss.
Bei Interesse könnt ihr mir mailen: -- zensur --

Vielen Dank in Vorraus


----------



## Taubenschreck (13. Februar 2005)

Du hast nen rootserver aber kannst kein Programm installieren?
  Du bist dir aber hoffentlich shcon bewusst, was es für folgen haben kann, wenn der Server nicht richtig abgesichert ist, oder?
 Ich kann's natürlich gerne versuchen. Trotzdem solltest du sowas selber können.


----------



## nico_arndt (13. Februar 2005)

ich sag mal so ich bin nen bisschen zu blöd den compiler zu installieren und make usw. ich habe wie gesagt auch keine zeit dazu und ich programmiere internetseiten und richte nicht irgendwelche server ein das ist einfach nicht mein ding
und der server ist durch ein password gesichert und das reicht meiner meinung nach


----------



## Fabian (13. Februar 2005)

Das ist wie wenn du die Haustuer abschliesst aber die Fenster offen laesst.


----------



## JohannesR (13. Februar 2005)

Ich glaub, ich muss heulen... 
Nein, das ist nicht das Job-Forum, nein, wir sind nicht deine Server-Deppen, nein, nein, nein!
Vertrau mir, kuendige deinen Root-Server!


----------

